# graphics/libGLU port build failed



## punt (Oct 26, 2012)

I am attempting to install libGLU on my FREEBSD 9.0 release version.
It fails because it can't find pkg-config.  I don't have that package, only pkgconf. Is there something I can do to modify the build to continue on?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2012)

Update your ports and follow /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20120726.


----------

